# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Recherche famille d'adoption - Lapin Feu noir - Négrito

## Oryza

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Négrito
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 51 - Marne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* ladansedeshirondelles@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,

Pour des raisons professionnelles, je recherche une famille d'adoption pour mon lapin de race Feu noir. Je l'ai acheté au salon de l'agriculture à Paris où il concourait. Il est suivi par une vétérinaire et a un carnet de santé. 

C'est un animal très intelligent, câlin et très propre. Il vit dans soit dans sa maison, une grande cage, soit dans mon appartement. Je le sors dans un grand espace vert où il mange à volonté différents végétaux. 

Merci de revenir vers moi si vous êtes intéressé.

José

​Ps : sa cage a deux parties : une aérée, l'autre fermée avec un toit. Les deux peuvent s'ouvrir.

----------


## Ouméa

Bonjour, 
Si vous aviez une solution pour faire venir votre joli lapin dans le sud (en dessous de Montélimar) et si vous le faisiez castré (indispensable parce que j'ai une femelle non stérilisée), je l'adopterai très volontiers pour lui offrir une belle vie de liberté totale dans mon jardin entièrement clos où ma lapine vit depuis 10 ans. Mais peut-être préférez-vous le savoir sous liberté surveillée, à la maison ? Auquel cas, tant pis ... Je vous donnerai tous les détails que vous souhaitez si nécessaire. Soyez assuré, en tout cas, de ma décision bien réfléchie et de mon engagement vis-à-vis de lui (ou de tout autre) si je l'adoptais. Tous mes animaux ont été récupérés dans des conditions plus ou moins dramatiques et coulent des jours heureux en excellente cohabitation les uns avec les autres. Bonne soirée !

----------


## Oryza

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre message.
Désolé pour ma réponse tardive, mais jétais en déplacement. La raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas castré Négrito, c'est qu'il n'est pas agressif, avec des changements hormonaux importants. Au contraire, il est très calme et garde un poids correct. 

Mais, compte tenu que je recherche une famille d'adoption qui s'occupera bien de lui, je veux bien étudier votre proposition et en parler avec la véto qui le suit pour une éventuelle stérilisation. 

J'aimerais aussi en parler avec vous. À quel numéro je peux vous joindre ?
Voici mon portable : 06 72 38 18 00

Bon week-end !

José

----------


## Ouméa

Bonsoir José, 
Oui, ce serait très bien de discuter de vive voix. Voici mon numéro : 06 88 08 85 81.
Vous pouvez m'appeler quand vous voulez et, si je ne réponds pas, laissez un message, je vous rappellerai. Je vais enregistrer votre numéro. Oh, je serai contente de récupérer votre beau lapinou ... :-). Et je pense qu'il y a pire, pour une vie de lapin, de tomber chez moi ...!
Bonne soirée et à très bientôt au téléphone, 
Cécile

- - - Mise à jour - - -

... que de tomber ....

----------


## Ioko

Ouméa pourquoi votre lapine n est elle pas stérilisée ?C est quasi indispensable pour les femelles pour prévenir les tumeurs  tres fréquentes,le véto ne vous en a pas parlé ?C est sur que maintenant elle est trop vieille pour supporter l anésthésie

Oryza peut etre le mieux serait de vous rapprocher d une assoc. qui assurerait le placement mais aussi le suivi de votre lapinou

----------


## Oryza

Bonjour Cécile,
Je vous appelle dans la journée.
Bon dimanche.
José

----------


## Oryza

Bonjour Ioko,

Pour le suivi de Négrito, je dois l'amener bientôt chez la véto. Sur ce point je pense que c'est bon. Par contre si vous connaissez une asso qui assurerait le déplacement, merci de m'envoyer les coordonnées pour la contacter. 

Bonne journée.

José

----------


## Houitie

C est quand même étrange d imposer la castration du lapin alors que votre lapine n est pas sterilisee et que les risques sont bien plus importants chez les femelles. Sans compter que vous pourriez le faire vous même à l arrivée du lapin vu qu' il devra faire une quarantaine.

----------


## Ioko

Oryza la liste des assoc. se trouve en fin de forum !

----------


## Oryza

Ok merci Ioko.

----------


## Ioko

Des nouvelles? Ce lapinou est magnifique,j éspère qu il trouvera un bon foyer,ce doit etre déchirant pour vous de devoir vous en séparer mais parfois il n y a pas d autre choix !

----------


## Oryza

Bonjour Ioko,

Non pas de nouvelles pour l'instant. Je fais le tour des vétos pour poser des annonces. Je vais aussi mettre une annonce dans le journal local. À suivre...

Oui Négrito est un lapon assez spécial, mais c'est une responsabilité que d'avoir un animal. Je pense que beaucoup ne mesurent pas la portée d'adopter un animal et ce que cela implique.

Si vous connaissez qqun ou une association, merci de me le dire.

Bonne fin de journée.

----------


## Ioko

Il y a le bazar des nacs,l arche de Bagherra,adopte un rongeur...

----------


## Oryza

Bonjour, merci pour l'info.
Bonne journée.

----------


## Ioko

Tiens nous au courant !

----------


## Oryza

Bonjour à tous ceux qui suivent le feuilleton Négrito,
Je passe par l'Asso Ani Nounou pour me trouver une famille d'adoption. Il va prochainement paraître sur leur site web. J'ai aussi rdv pour la stérilisation même si cela ne m'enchante pas  :Frown:  J'espère lui trouver une bonne famille. C'est un animal assez spécial, extrêmement intelligent !!!
Voilà pour les news.

----------


## Ioko

Super nouvelle

----------

